# Other turbo kits for GA16



## likemynuts (Apr 2, 2004)

Saw these kits wondered if anyone heard bout them yet. Check out www.turbodiscounters.com.

I know hotshot is proven to work, just seeing what you all got to say bout these.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)




----------

